
Forget WiFi, It's LiFi: Internet Through Lightbulbs - Technology - GOOD - kanyi
http://www.good.is/post/forget-wifi-it-s-lifi-internet-through-lightbulbs/
======
kelleyk
This is neat, but not new; check out Talking Lights, for example
(<http://www.talking-lights.com/>) --- they were an MIT professor's startup
and went out of business a few years ago.

There are also some cool indoor location-finding applications, from what I
recall; if each fixture emits a unique ID and you know how they are laid out,
you can figure out where in the facility you are fairly easily.

